# My Drawings !



## challe (Jun 8, 2004)

* :angel: What do u like my drawings ?

Challe / :dunno: *


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

cool. lets see some BMW drawings....


----------



## challe (Jun 8, 2004)

* :rofl: I will soon do some Bmw Drawing´s !

Challe / :thumbup: *


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

:thumbup: 

can you do a 360modena?


----------



## challe (Jun 8, 2004)

* :thumbup: Yeeahh I will try !

It will take some time .... But coming back with one Ferrari
Drawing for you !

Challe / :angel: *


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

good stuff. looks good.


----------



## challe (Jun 8, 2004)

* :thumbup: Thank you Matt !

Challe / :angel: *


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## challe (Jun 8, 2004)

* :thumbup: Hi Jspeed !

Thank you !

Challe / :angel: *


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

kewl!

Aheam, I mean, Cool :thumbup:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice work! Is this your career or hobby? I found it interesting that you have so many drawings of american cars on your website. Are old American muscle cars really popular in Sweden?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Very nice! Now can you draw this:


----------



## challe (Jun 8, 2004)

* :thumbup: Hi AND THANK YOU hockeynut , Test_Engineer and mecklaiz !

To Test_Engineer ,,,
My site is about all The first Dragracing cars in Sweden !
I once was in there racing with a Hemi Challenger ( It was back in the 70:eeesss ).

But it was very expensive ,,,, when Dollar almost was 10 times more worth the our Krona !










Today there aint so many Muscle cars .....

Have Fun !

Challe / :thumbup: *


----------

